# my friends huge buck with muzzleloader



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

This was an impressive deer to say the least










IMG]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/ranger_024/DSC_00541.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed. make sure he get into the big buck contest we are having.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

EXTREMLY NICE ' buck " hope you make it in the " BIG BUCKS " CONTEST "YOU SURLY DESERSVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thats adam i know him wow what a deer


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

is that adam ? he goes to my school if it is do you know if he is going to git it mounted


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Impressive...what county?


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

WOW!!!!! thats a nice buck


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

DaleM said:


> Very nice indeed. make sure he get into the big buck contest we are having.


Is he a member? Thought it was members only? Nice deer no matter!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

very nice buck!
that is the 2nd buck this year that i've seen with a hole in the rack!
the hole shows up better in the pic on the other thread.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

great buck of a life time! send a pic to odnr for sure.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

That is a pretty buck. What causes the holes in the rack? The buck I killed had one too.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

what a pretty buck. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice buck. awesome picture. the clarity is excellent


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a buck to be proud of indeed!!! Great picture!!! Thanks for sharing it!!!


----------

